# Murrells Inlet S.C. Continental Shelf Fishing



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Capt. Dicks @ Crazy Sister Marina fished today w/ charter for 8 hour trip. Awesome fishing Lots of fish caught: Vermilion, Sea Bass, Cobia, Small Sharks, Grunts, Porgies, Caught no less than 50 fish kept about 20. Threw back a lot, was to small. Still an awesome day on the water w/ Great Crew on board and an excellent Captain.:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool. Sounds like it was a great trip.


----------

